# NEWALL VS. DRO PRO



## killswitch505 (Jun 20, 2020)

I need to pick a DRO for my new to me 16x60 lathe. My last dro was from Tpactools (really awesome guy by the way) but he’s not offering a 60” scale. From what I’m seeing a 60” glass scale isn’t really available. So I’ve come to Newall (nms300) or DroPros magnetic. Both are around the same price. I have a Newall dro on my mill haven’t had any issues. DroPro seems like a small business and I definitely like seeing my money go to someone like that. Do any of y’all have any experience or insight.


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 20, 2020)

I have had excellent support from DroPros.   They always answer the phone, they want to help, and have treated me like a valuable customer after one DRO purchase.   Hard to beat that.


----------



## projectnut (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't have a DRO on any of the lathes, but I do have a DRO Pro's Electronica 2 axis DRO with magnetic scales on my Bridgeport.  I've had the system since 2012 and am very happy with it.  The mill gets used on an average 15 - 20 hours a week, and I haven't had a single problem with the system.  I chose the magnetic scales because I thought I was going to have to trim them.  My Bridgeport was originally fitted with an F6 power feed on the X axis.  As such the lead screw is 2" shorter than the manual version.  I thought I was going to have to trim the scale to fit.  As it turned out everything fit fine.

The only downside to magnetic scales is that you can't store your magnetic bases on the end of the table.  If they get too close they'll interfere with the readings.  I use the bases as always, I just don't leave them on the table when I'm finished measuring.  I like the magnetic scales over the glass scales we had at work.  The magnetics are coolant proof, don't seem to suffer when buried in chips, and they don't have to constantly be cleaned.


----------



## mksj (Jun 20, 2020)

Newall have been around for a long time and are durable, but tend to be expensive and there are some limitations as to the scale resolutions depending on the scale used and the display. This is more of a factor on a lathe if your are using diameter mode for the cross slide. There highest resolution scales is the Microsyn which is 5 micron, and their lower cost DRO's like the NMS300 does not support a 1 micron setting, so your scale is going to jump in 0.0004" increments and it also introduces more errors in the calculation mode. Their standard scales are 10 micron, which I would not recommend. Their higher end displays can interpolate but you still have a resolution issue. I had heard that their will be new models for some of their displays.

Magnetic tape scales, the cost is in the reader head, the scales themselves are inexpensive so I would suggest that route. DroPros have been around for quite awhile, they carry well established brands, but may relabel them with their logo. I have their EL700 on my mill with the mag scales, it has been reliable and works well, other than having a touch screen which is not a great option with greasy fingers. I ended up putting a computer protective touch screen cover over my display, and it works well. The EL400 is overall very nice, lots of people have installed this model and I haven't heard of any issues. DroPros has an excellent reputation for service and technical help. Lots of good info on their site.

I personally like the Easson ES-12B with magnetic scales, the graphical display is easier to read, has a number of functions (soft keys), and uses membrane switches so it is easy to use a protective cover over the DRO (which it comes with). There are several vendors that sell the ES12B/C (only difference is the orientation), DroPros sells the display but I do not believe they sell the magnetic scales for this model. A number of individuals have purchased the  ES-12B with magnetic scales from the UK vendor below, arrives in about 1 week via airmail. There is also a US vendor SRA which is a bit more expensive.  You need to specify the length of the scales and the resolution, so need to upgrade the cross slide axis to 1 micron. My understanding after some recent discussion is that the sacales support both 1 and 5 micron resolution and the reader head is what determines the resolution. Also the ES-12B has 3 axis, so I use the 3rd access on my lathe for  the tailstock otherwise it could be used on the compound or possible to give radial position of the compound with the proper encoder.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...o-kits-w-magnetic-scales-now-available.81840/





						Search results for: 'easson lcd 3 axis dro package'
					

wide range of measurement tools, including Digital Readout Systems, calipers, height,depth gauges & angle protractor, micrometer, scales, indicators, bases




					www.machine-dro.co.uk
				




This is a breakdown for a 3 axis lathe system 14x40 lathe that another person purchased. Price is US dollars.


----------



## Earl (Jun 20, 2020)

killswitch505 said:


> I need to pick a DRO for my new to me 16x60 lathe. My last dro was from Tpactools (really awesome guy by the way) but he’s not offering a 60” scale. From what I’m seeing a 60” glass scale isn’t really available. So I’ve come to Newall (nms300) or DroPros magnetic. Both are around the same price. I have a Newall dro on my mill haven’t had any issues. DroPro seems like a small business and I definitely like seeing my money go to someone like that. Do any of y’all have any experience or insight.



I have both!   I have an older Newall C80 with magnetic scales on my South Bend 10L.   It uses metal balls inside a tube for scales.  It is used for chambering rifle barrels and has a muzzle flush system that drenches everything within 6 feet with cutting oil.  12 to 14 years without issues.    I also have a DRO pros system with magnetic scales on my 14 x 40 lathe in my garage.  Both DRO's are great.   I think the Dro Pros system was around $1000 - 1100 and the Newall was around $1400-1600.  (DRO pro was purchased about 5 years ago) The Dro Pros scales can be cut to size with a hack saw.  I don't think you can go wrong with either.   I have had to replace the glass scales on my mill within the first year of operation.   I am a believer in magnetic scales.


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 20, 2020)

Earl said:


> I have both!   I have an older Newall C80 with magnetic scales on my South Bend 10L.   It uses metal balls inside a tube for scales.  It is used for chambering rifle barrels and has a muzzle flush system that drenches everything within 6 feet with cutting oil.  12 to 14 years without issues.    I also have a DRO pros system with magnetic scales on my 14 x 40 lathe in my garage.  Both DRO's are great.   I think the Dro Pros system was around $1000 - 1100 and the Newall was around $1400-1600.  (DRO pro was purchased about 5 years ago) The Dro Pros scales can be cut to size with a hack saw.  I don't think you can go wrong with either.   I have had to replace the glass scales on my mill within the first year of operation.   I am a believer in magnetic scales.


Thank you for the input do you have a build thread on on your flush system I would really like to incorporate that in this lathe


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 20, 2020)

Mksj, thank you for the input I will definitely check out the Easson I seen it offered on a couple sites it didn’t look like the offered the 60” scale I will dig a bit beeper thank you


----------



## Boswell (Jun 20, 2020)

+1 for the great customer service from DroPros. I went to them because of the price, magnetic scales, small business, great installation video. I will stick with them because of the service and that I have not had any problems with the product.


----------



## FLguy (Jun 20, 2020)

DroPros. Very happy with them on mill and lathe. Never a problem in 5 yrs.


----------



## hwelecrepair (Jun 22, 2020)

Just a heads up on the Newall's of late... we have seen lots of systems needing to exchange parts right out of the box because theyre defective and there can be a long wait time.  We had one guy waiting for 4 months for a system.  I think right now most standard size kits are a 3 week backorder at least.

The NMS300 is not interchangeable with any other Newall stuff. It is basically the replacement for the DP500, where the box and reader heads are not interchangeable with the normal spherosyn and microsyn scales.

Jon


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2020)

+1 on DRO pros customer service


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 22, 2020)

A friend was just asking for help choosing a DRO for his Bridgeport.   The range of prices for what are more or less frangible devices is pretty amazing. He's pretty resourceful, with me as technical backup  , and if he gets a bad unit, the cost is not much of a factor in his lifestyle.   So he's going with the next to the cheapest he saw, about $400 for a two axis with glass scales.

There is an old saying that "in business you can be no better than your dumbest competitor".   I fear for the business model of offering better support but at a higher price.   The other old saying is "nobody ever went broke underestimating the taste of customers".


----------



## projectnut (Jun 22, 2020)

Don't forget:  "*The Bitterness of Poor Quality Remains Long After the Sweetness of Low Price is *_*Forgotten*_. "


----------



## mksj (Jun 22, 2020)

FYI, the magnetic scales is just a magnetic strip, that comes with a holder although some people have used just the strip mounted. You specify the length of the magnetic strip, they have them up to 25 meters. When you order the kit you specify the length, shipping may be a bit higher if it comes in a packaged strip. The UK (and probably SRO) will put together what you what you want. You may want to order slightly longer than needed, the scales cut easily. 




__





						Magnetic Tape and support profiles | M-DRO | CNC - Machine DRO UK
					

Our full range of Magnetic Tape and support profiles




					www.machine-dro.co.uk


----------



## Illinoyance (Jun 26, 2020)

I have DRO Pro and Newall on lathes.  Both work just fine.  I think the Newall is better quality but I prefer the user interface on the DRO pro.  I have Accurite and cheap Chinese on mills.  I really like the Accurite.  It tells me the ipm of the power feed.  It has indicator bars to show I am getting close when dialing in bolt circles.  I have not used the Chinese unit enough to form an opinion.  I did break a scale, my fault.  I was unable to purchase a replacement scale throiugh Amazon or their vendor.  I did find a compatible scale from Banggood.


----------

